
Ask HN: Map of YC Companies? - aashor11
Sam recently tweeted &quot;I think 2017 was around when it stopped being an obviously good idea for startups to be in the bay area..&quot;<p>I&#x27;d love to see a map showing the geographic distribution of all live, dead (and everywhere in between) YC companies - perhaps accompanied by valuation metrics.<p>Does anything like this exist? If not, would be a cool thought experiment..
======
monkin
You are probably seeking this: [https://yclist.com](https://yclist.com)

